# Wedding Photography



## krish_techie (Jun 3, 2016)

Okay so this might be off topic. But i can't find any other place to post it.Please feel free to divert this to any other relevant place.So we are looking for some wedding photographers for a wedding in August.
So do you guys know any photographers in and around Hyderabad,Chennai or Bangalore who are good at candid photography.
Yes, i googled it and found a few people but most of them are very expensive.As this group is full of talent i would love to have any suggestions or recommendations from you.Also i'm thinking if there any people here who would like to take up this opportunity can also feel free to express their intrest.The wedding is in Tirupati and it is onaugust 7th which is weekend so it will be more conveninient for any one.


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, most of the candid photographers are expensive. Upcoming photographers likely to charge less for candid photography, see if you can find anyone. 

If you hire photographers outside Tripati, they will have more expenses and will charge more.

I would do it if I live in Tripati but I don't have a camera which is good enough to cover a wedding and I am just an amateur photographer (or hobbyist).


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 3, 2016)

KumarPradeep said:


> Give your contacts details so that I ll be able to refer some good photographers if I come across.


 Thanks pradeep. you can use this mail id as my contact ~snip~





nac said:


> Yeah, most of the candid photographers are expensive. Upcoming photographers likely to charge less for candid photography, see if you can find anyone.
> 
> If you hire photographers outside Tripati, they will have more expenses and will charge more.
> 
> I would do it if I live in Tripati but I don't have a camera which is good enough to cover a wedding and I am just an amateur photographer (or hobbyist).


 :  Thanks buddy but Tirupati is a small town.so finding some good candid photographers within the city is tough.As far as i know most of the photographers from chennai,Hyderabad and bangalore travel here as far as travel and accomdation are arranged. So looking for someone like that.


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2016)

krish_techie said:


> As far as i know most of the photographers from chennai,Hyderabad and bangalore travel here as far as travel and accomdation are arranged. So looking for someone like that.


Yeah, other than that they will charge some % more if they go outstation (this is based on some quotations I saw some time back).


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 3, 2016)

nac said:


> Yeah, other than that they will charge some % more if they go outstation (this is based on some quotations I saw some time back).


 i've asked quotations from few photographers but none quoted extra. They were only asking for travel and accomdation. Thanks for the info ..will keep this in mind


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2016)

[MENTION=146318]krish_techie[/MENTION] , don't post personal information in public forums, use private messaging to share contact info.


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 3, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=146318]krish_techie[/MENTION] , don't post personal information in public forums, use private messaging to share contact info.


 Sure


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2016)

you can try jjmehta forum...maybe you can find someone hobbyist yet good in candids around tirupati


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 6, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> you can try jjmehta forum...maybe you can find someone hobbyist yet good in candids around tirupati



Thanks .. Will try that


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 6, 2016)

This guy [Trupt Clicks] is a friend of mine from college who stays in hyderabad and does event photoshoots as a hobby. Can you talk to him? His contact number given on the FB page.


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Guys.. i did check a few upcoming photographers..some were okay but some were not ..i was confused..so ..but at this moment decided not to take risk. Thinking of increasing and bearing the additional budget and go for some established photographer.Trying to shortlist soon ..will let you guys know once it is done. Thinking of a budget of 1L now.. so if you have any suggestions you are most welcome


----------

